# UKC Utility gloves



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm debating showing The Tito Monster in UKC Utility next.
The only thing that's *really* different is the gloves. I'm sure the directed retrieve isn't going to be a problem, it's very similar.
But the directed signal retrieve (hope I'm using the right names, the one with the half go-out) is very different.
Anyone teach this? I'd love to hear ideas and suggestions for teaching it.
Thanks!


----------

